
Pure Python Provisioning System - googletron
http://heynemann.github.com/provy/
======
mgrouchy
I like this.

Not that there is anything wrong with Chef or Puppet, but for me, its easier
for me to manage Python dependencies(as I am deploying python apps) rather
then working about having to worry about ruby as well.

